# Help for .net Guestbook



## rsrajiv25 (May 5, 2009)

HI

I have .net guest book having flat file. It works well. But when any user submit comment. Comment in come in one line, no line break. I am sending .net script. Also date function is not woking.

Here is guestbook .net script code.....

-----------------------------------------------------------
<%@ Page Language="VB" %>
<%@ Import Namespace="System.Data" %>
<%@ Import Namespace="System.Xml" %>

ASP.NET Guestbook Sample

*Submit Comment*


Name:[/TD]
[TD]
<asp:TextBox id="txtName" size="100" style="width:400px; border:solid 1px #CCCCCC;" runat="server" />
<asp:RequiredFieldValidator runat="server"
id="validNameRequired" ControlToValidate="txtName"
errormessage="Please enter your name."
display="Dynamic" />

[/TD]
Comment:[/TD]
[TD]
<asp:TextBox id="txtMessage" style="height:100px; width:450px; border:solid 1px #CCCCCC;" runat="server" />
<asp:RequiredFieldValidator runat="server"
id="validMessageRequired" ControlToValidate="txtMessage"
errormessage="Please enter a message."
display="Dynamic" />

[/TD]

[TH]
[TH]
<asp:Button id="btnSignGuestbook" text="Leave a comment"
OnClick="btnSignGuestbook_OnClick" runat="server" />

<asp:Repeater id=GuestbookEntryRepeater runat="server">
<HeaderTemplate>

*User Comments:*

</HeaderTemplate>
<ItemTemplate>

*<%# DataBinder.Eval(Container.DataItem, "Name") %>:*
<%# DataBinder.Eval(Container.DataItem, "Message") %>

</ItemTemplate>
<FooterTemplate>

</FooterTemplate>
</asp:Repeater>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

